# Sub Needed Chicago Northwest Suburbs



## Snowball (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking for a sub for some commercial accounts. These accounts are for snowplowing only (no salt or shoveling). One is in Bensenville and the other is in Wood Dale (2 minutes apart). I also have another in Wauconda. Each one will take about 1 hr. per push. Please call me at (773) 640-0507 if interested.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

What's the pay? Is it worth the drive over?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm a little south palos heights area but thats only a 20min drive for me...i'd be happy to help. send me a pm and i'll give ya my cell number.


----------

